# Peep sight gets offset



## chep (Jan 27, 2009)

Attached is the image of my peep sight in the event it is of any use. I need to know how a good setup looks and works for starters.


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

Do you have access to a press?


----------



## chep (Jan 27, 2009)

I do have access to a bowmaster press my friend has.


----------



## patches2565 (Jun 21, 2015)

I have had success with either rotating my d loop or twisting my string. I twist the lower end of the string and usually for me one full turn is about 90 degree change on the peep. Hope that helps. 

Plenty of good material on YouTube about the matter

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## chep (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks but for starters I need to know how a good setup is supposed to look and work. I am not trying to be smart aleck I am looking for official this is definitively the way to set it straight and you know it. I fully understand there may be multiple answers but I twisted my d-ring and I don't have a clue how the d-string or string itself is supposed to be aligned with the peep to begin with. That's why I am asking for a square one example. Yes like I said previously plenty of useless Youtube Material if you ask me. None tell me how the twist makes a difference and uses any detail in that regard. They all assume you know why and how with a twist it is right and set to go. Is there any way to tell from a resting position that my d-ring is off? I included the photo for that reason, because if it was just a twist is all I needed could that not be discerned from an image like that? Moreover, which direction should I twist to begin with and why?


----------



## gettinold (Oct 23, 2013)

It only matters that peep is straight at full draw. In the pic it looks like your loop is to the left and peep to right. Twist dloop to right or retie dloop so its centered with peep is easy solution. Your string settled and possibly stretched a little. You can twist string at bottom if it bothers you not being straight with bow at rest, again you would have to redo loop.


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

With the peep 180 deg out go ahead and press the bow and try 2 full twist on the string and see where the string settles it may need another half twist back or forward but it should be close.


----------



## Repair Man (Sep 13, 2014)

Just turn the peep over.


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

:thumbs_up


Repair Man said:


> Just turn the peep over.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

chep said:


> View attachment 5299553
> 
> 
> Attached is the image of my peep sight in the event it is of any use. I need to know how a good setup looks and works for starters.


STEP 1. Press the bow with a portable bow press and squeeze the limbs, until the bowstring is loose
STEP 2. Cut the serving around the peep and take the peep out of the bowstring.
STEP 3. FLIP the peep sight 180 degrees (back to front) and re-install the peep sight.

STEP 4. To fine tune the peep sight rotation, when at full draw, also install a string silencer between the two colors of the bowstring, above the peep sight.
By sliding the string silencer up or down the bowstring, you can make the peep rotate in TINY amounts, to get to DEAD perfect straight, with no press.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmZqaCWg4s8


----------



## JCoulas (Nov 23, 2015)

Looks to me like you could press your bow and just take the peep out and turn it around.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I know a guy who bought a new flagship bow with factory strings. Peep turns constantly so I put in a string silence above his peep so he can adjust the rotation. Still rotates and causes him to let down. So I broke down and made him a string. My strings do not rotate but he did not like the color (I would not buy a spool with a certain color just for him). So he put the old string back on and fights the rotation.

My opinion is to buy a quality string.


----------



## girlsshoot2 (Jan 17, 2017)

I've found most "flagship" bows to have decent strings for awhile. Not great, but decent enough to not have crazy peep rotation for a little while. If it's a mainline bow, then sure it's cheapo string build.  I'd make sure the peep is tied in correctly. If the natural V is pinched, it could be causing the rotation.


----------



## SWGAShooter (Jan 22, 2017)

STEP 4. To fine tune the peep sight rotation, when at full draw, also install a string silencer between the two colors of the bowstring, above the peep sight.
By sliding the string silencer up or down the bowstring, you can make the peep rotate in TINY amounts, to get to DEAD perfect straight, with no press.

That is a great tip! I have always twisted my loop to line up with the peep. Just looks weird at a 60* angle to the string.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

Its normal for a new bow and or new strings to settle in after set up and tune. You got lots of good answers above. It is also normal when this happens for the cables to change a little also, so also check your cam sync and rest timing at this time if you are using a drop away on the string. If it still have this problem after a couple hundred shots you have a string construction issue. Your D loop may also need to be realigned and tightened. Hope this answers your question.


----------



## bowyerlife (Feb 3, 2017)

from the photo, yours is so severely twisted that you must go to the pro shop and have them press the bow and "flip" the peep. it can literally get removed and flipped to face the other direction and it should be good to go. 

like others have said, turning your d loop to line up with the center of the peep works well for minor corrections, but yours appears to be flipped 180 degrees, so have [someone who knows what theyre doing] flip it.


----------

